# The equipment lineup.



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Lined everything up today and took a picture like we do every year. Heres this years.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

DANG Thats all that comes to mind "DANG":salute:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Why do rich people have to plow!:realmad:


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

im by no means rich, im just lucky to have such nice equipment to operate.


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

You have some beatiful equipment their!! You must do alot of maintence to keep it looking that nice. That is a nice size fleet you have going their not to big but by almeans not to small.ussmileyflag :salute:.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

Sweet! I can see you take pride in your business- and you should be proud of it.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

we need more videos man !!!!


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

that's a nice fleet.....i always like your farm pix too!


----------



## zim bob (Sep 8, 2007)

4x4Farmer;512319 said:


> im by no means rich, im just lucky to have such nice equipment to operate.


must be comfortable though. love the equipment. what do u do with the bigger trucks salting?


----------



## porter lawncare (Aug 14, 2007)

his rich his a framer


----------



## ZoomByU (Jan 25, 2008)

very noice


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

lol here we go again with everyone thinking 4x4farmer owns the company, this kids just a laborer, his boss owns the equipment and he operates it.


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

mike psd;512370 said:


> we need more videos man !!!!


I'm with mike!!

Need more snow down there so we can watch some videos. Always look forward to your videos.

Nice shot by the way.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

zim bob;512413 said:


> must be comfortable though. love the equipment. what do u do with the bigger trucks salting?


probably snow removal....


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;512433 said:


> lol here we go again with everyone thinking 4x4farmer owns the company, this kids just a laborer, his boss owns the equipment and he operates it.


You had better back off pretty soon, cause your wrecking it for everyone else. Im sure about 90 percent of the members here know that I dont own the equipment. I love the part where you say, this kids just a laborer, how would you ever get anyone to work for you when you talk like this? Im asking you one more time, please stop bashing my posts, there are people out here that like this site & acually use it for good purpose instead of just giving people ****. Heres a thread I think all should check out.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=58105


----------



## JeepPlow18 (Sep 4, 2006)

Its funny 4x4farmer I was just thinking of that thread before I read what you had to say. Im the 10 percent that didnt know that you didnt own the equipment. Im with you that was uncalled for. Hes just a little edgy because we have not plowed in so long


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

4x4Farmer;512566 said:


> You had better back off pretty soon, cause your wrecking it for everyone else. Im sure about 90 percent of the members here know that I dont own the equipment. I love the part where you say, this kids just a laborer, how would you ever get anyone to work for you when you talk like this? Im asking you one more time, please stop bashing my posts, there are people out here that like this site & acually use it for good purpose instead of just giving people ****. Heres a thread I think all should check out.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=58105


hey man calm down. gold pro probobly didnt mean anything by it. he was trying to help you. everyone keeps callign you rich and he just told them that your emplyed by them not the employer.

but anyway nice stuff there.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

Make sure you bring back my 310 when your done barrowing it for the winter lol jk


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey just relax on 4x4 farmer, he takes the time out to post pics and videos for us! His boss even came on here one day and said it was alright! He has never clamied that stuff as his own, so i dont kno what ur talking about gold pro! I for one enjoy his vids and pics, keep them coming 4x4! Gold pro that one truck in ur sig u dont own, so maybe u should take that off!


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

4x4Farmer;512319 said:


> im by no means rich, im just lucky to have such nice equipment to operate.


Kinda misleading along with your sig but... I am the 10% that didnt know but also part of the 95% that doesnt care.

That is a lot of equipment, which one you operate? Does the boss just rent/lease the equipment for the winter?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

sweet equipment.///... im alot jealous...


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice line up and nice equipment. Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

i never saw the 3 gmc's on the right before...do they all have spreaders on them?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

tls22;512715 said:


> Hey just relax on 4x4 farmer, he takes the time out to post pics and videos for us! His boss even came on here one day and said it was alright! He has never clamied that stuff as his own, so i dont kno what ur talking about gold pro! I for one enjoy his vids and pics, keep them coming 4x4! Gold pro that one truck in ur sig u dont own, so maybe u should take that off!


who says i dont own it??? my brother and i are co-ownwers of our landscaping company, they are both work trucks, and owned by the company its as much mine as it is his, and so on with the blue truck. so stop babbling.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

That's a nice looking line up of equipment. 
Good job... Proud to see hard work paying off.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

4x4Farmer;512566 said:


> You had better back off pretty soon, cause your wrecking it for everyone else. Im sure about 90 percent of the members here know that I dont own the equipment. I love the part where you say, this kids just a laborer, how would you ever get anyone to work for you when you talk like this? Im asking you one more time, please stop bashing my posts, there are people out here that like this site & acually use it for good purpose instead of just giving people ****. Heres a thread I think all should check out.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=58105





> You have some beatiful equipment their!! You must do alot of maintence to keep it looking that nice. That is a nice size fleet you have going their not to big but by almeans not to small





> *Sweet! I can see you take pride in your business*- and you should be proud of it.


where someone thought you were rich.


> must be comfortable though. love the equipment. what do u do with the bigger trucks salting?


Instead of coming out and saying you must have me confused with the owner guys, i just work for him, you beat around the bush some more and say.


> im by no means rich, im just lucky to have such nice equipment to operate.


Come on d0od who do you think your fooling here??, your a poser and try really hard to make it look like you own the company, id say more like 50% of the members dont know you own the business, and the only reason they know now is i called you out on it.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;512842 said:


> where someone thought you were rich.
> 
> Instead of coming out and saying you must have me confused with the owner guys, i just work for him, you beat around the bush some more and say.
> 
> Come on d0od who do you think your fooling here??, your a poser and try really hard to make it look like you own the company, id say more like 50% of the members dont know you own the business, and the only reason they know now is i called you out on it.


yo ja knock it off who cares find something better to do with your time


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

DBL;512850 said:


> yo ja knock it off who cares find something better to do with your time


i care, i hate posers, if you dont own the operation dont make it look like you do, its simple really. you dont see me coming on here acting like i own 500k dollars of equipment when i just drive a loader.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

for instance, lol here is a thread he made where it says


> My strobes
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> heres my strobes on my 924 loader. whelen 60watt four bulb system. I took the front two and put them in a amber round lens and mounted them in the corners of the front of the cab, and took the back two and a put them in the rear hazard lights.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=46935
are we to assume he meant to say "heres the strobes on my bosses loader"??


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Not trying to start anything here but I have to chime in.

I dont know about you guys (owners) but I work very hard and spend A LOT of money every month to say I own/have what I do. 4x4Farmer, you have to admit you beat around the bush and imply you own the company and equipment. It is mildly annoying but not a big deal I guess.

I like your videos so keep them coming.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;512860 said:


> i care, i hate posers, if you dont own the operation dont make it look like you do, its simple really. you dont see me coming on here acting like i own 500k dollars of equipment when i just drive a loader.


I don't know why it bothers you so much, everyone love the vids and the pics. My guys tractors are all named after them. When they say I'm going to take my tractor, I don't tell them it's actually mine. I want them to think of the equipment as their own, therefore they'll treat it better. 4x4 takes a lot of pride in his (or their) equipment, so who care's. There are alot more poser's on here to worry about, as I don't feel 4x4 is one. He has a passion for what he does and that's all that matters. What happens if your equipments leased? You don't really own it, are you also a poser? I think it's more of a jealousy thing for you, then a poser thing. JMO

BTW. Don't look at his threads, if you don't like them, go bash somewhere else.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

trust me im not jelious of anyone on here, jeliousy has nothing to do with it, its the point of him acting like he owns this company when he doesn't. but whatever im done exposing this poser again. ill leave it alone.


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

I thought you owned the company as well..

Guess I'm wrong.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Stuffdeer;512906 said:


> I thought you owned the company as well..
> 
> Guess I'm wrong.


Why did you think that?


----------



## Pearcelawn (Nov 6, 2006)

4X4Farmer- Just go on taking pride in the equipment you have to operate. I would rather have someone like you who takes the responsibility of taking care of their equipment like the owner would instead of someone who thinks that since it's not mine I don't care about it.

I worked for Kodak for 12 years and when the new hires or tours came around "MY" building I always said to them" This is MY machine." "This is MY crew." Nothing wrong with that.

Keep up the good work and ignore those that have to elevate themselves by tearing someone else down.

Oh, and by the way, nice equipment you have there!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

NBI Lawn;512908 said:


> Why did you think that?


lol why wouldent he, nothing about 4x4 farmer screams "im just a laborer" lol


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice trucks, i am looking foward to seeing your videos. Have you taken any??


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;512836 said:


> who says i dont own it??? my brother and i are co-ownwers of our landscaping company, they are both work trucks, and owned by the company its as much mine as it is his, and so on with the blue truck. so stop babbling.


Well if You own half the trucks.....perhaps u should put half the truck in the pic, being that is all you own! I will assume same goes with the plow, so half the plow should do!  4X4 gives us good vids and pics, dont knock a guy who is just having fun with plowing!

ps. "poser" have not heard that term since 7th grade lunchroom, maybe its just making its way up to new england!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

tls22;513047 said:


> Well if You own half the trucks.....perhaps u should put half the truck in the pic, being that is all you own! I will assume same goes with the plow, so half the plow should do!  4X4 gives us good vids and pics, dont knock a guy who is just having fun with plowing!
> 
> ps. "poser" have not heard that term since 7th grade lunchroom, maybe its just making its way up to new england!


 haha your a funny guy  so all you guys care about is how cool his videos are?? i dont see anything special about them if i wanna watch loaders piling snow ill go to target and watch them.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

JD Dave;512883 said:


> I don't know why it bothers you so much, everyone love the vids and the pics. My guys tractors are all named after them. When they say I'm going to take my tractor, I don't tell them it's actually mine. I want them to think of the equipment as their own, therefore they'll treat it better. 4x4 takes a lot of pride in his (or their) equipment, so who care's. There are alot more poser's on here to worry about, as I don't feel 4x4 is one. He has a passion for what he does and that's all that matters. What happens if your equipments leased? You don't really own it, are you also a poser? I think it's more of a jealousy thing for you, then a poser thing. JMO
> 
> BTW. Don't look at his threads, if you don't like them, go bash somewhere else.


you explained it perfectly! I refer to my bosses 924g cat as my tractor. Im the one that runs that piece of equipment and so thats how I refer to it as. The boss himself calls it my loader. We have a guy thats been with us for along time that runs the reg cab pickup, and guess what we all call that? its his pickup! As far as me being a poser, I think your so full of crap! Im pretty sure if my boss thought I was posing to own his company he would have told me about it along time ago. Hes been on here and all he said is theres alot of friggin idiots on there. As far as the rest of you go, thanks for all the comments on the equipment. I might even post some more pics on here later.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

You people need to take a chill pill and chill out. Whom owns what, what's the big deal. I don't understand why some people do what they do, but I don't let it bother me, and what some body else tells me that they do on this site is not going to affect the way I do business.
Heck, the bank owns a lot of things, we just use them.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

4x4 and gold pro i see both of your points......4x4 i have always liked you pics, mostly because i will never have equiptment like that to look at...... gold pro i see your point too, i would think it's weird if my employees hung out on PS and posted pix of MY equiptment. after using MY equiptment all night, taking pics and talking about snow removal is the last thing on their mind....they are usually ready to go home to their family or girlfriends..... 4X4 keep the good pix of THE equiptment comming!!!!!!


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

well put, its not that i have anything against 4x4farmer i do like the pics, and the vidoes, But come on 4x4farmer you KNOW you make it look like you own this business, and it gets old.thats all im saying.


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

bike5200;513103 said:


> You people need to take a chill pill and chill out. Whom owns what, what's the big deal. I don't understand why some people do what they do, but I don't let it bother me, and what some body else tells me that they do on this site is not going to affect the way I do business.
> Heck, the bank owns a lot of things, we just use them.


the bank just lets you use "them" hell they make me pay for "them" each monthpayup what is your bankers phone #? LOL


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

this is just stupid, im done here! Its ashame casue I love this place. I plow snow not to make money, but becasue I love doing it. I could go to the farm and work every day but I choose to push snow when it snows cause I love it! Yes I do like making a little extra money doing it, that is nice, but if I had to do it for free I probably would. Heres to the guys that love to plow snow!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;513056 said:


> haha your a funny guy  so all you guys care about is how cool his videos are?? i dont see anything special about them if i wanna watch loaders piling snow ill go to target and watch them.


You will have plenty of time to watch that loader, after ur done with ur 3 driveways! Make sure you shovel around the garage! 4x4 stick with us, make sure you have plenty more videos for us! A beer for u


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Stop the crying::crying:: Leave the guy alone he is here to share his videos and his opinions just like everyone else.
I don't ever remember him saying it was his company or his equipment and who other than his boss should give a s**t, what he says is his or not his.

Thanks for the entertainment guys, the lack of snow is getting to some of us!

BTW I don't own anything that I have listed, I am just an employee as well. The company owns everything


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

JPMAKO;513141 said:


> Stop the crying::crying:: Leave the guy alone he is here to share his videos and his opinions just like everyone else.
> I don't ever remember him saying it was his company or his equipment and who other than his boss should give a s**t, what he says is his or not his.
> 
> Thanks for the entertainment guys, the lack of snow is getting to some of us!
> ...


I agree 100%. And even if he did it is all in good fun, he isnt hurting anyone. What is the big deal. 4X4Farmer, have to shot any action videos yet??


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

you know what, I will stick with you guys. No new videos yet, Havent had any snow worth filming sence Dec. We've been out a few times but its just been for inch or less push's. In the mean time heres some more pics.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Nice equipment


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures keep them coming. I wish i had rigs like that. payup. how much snow have you had so far?


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

We had a 8" push on the 1st of dec and then another 6" push the 5th of dec, and sence then I think we have hade maybe 4 snows between 1 and 2 inches. So not much at all. There calling for 1-3 tommrow, so hopefully we can get the 3. Im not liking this getting used to seeing sparks while out plowing, lol.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

Love those Chevy trucks


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

awesome close ups man i love it . even tho in the east the winter has been crap i love looking at nice truck and machines nothing like someone or some company that has good looking stuff . 4x4 farmer it really doesn't matter what forum your on they'll always that jerks there that hating on you, your stuff what do or don't have . i used to be in the jeeping and 4x4 forums alot in the high school days and it just go soooooooooooo ridiculous with the same crap . thanks for sticking too your guns because there alot of us here that love your pictures and videos . we are all here because we like snow and plowing


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You make me want to take more pics. It will be more fun in 30 years looking at the pics and movies, then it is now.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

meh whatever my jobs done here.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

You guys should should take a look at Heavy equipment forums http://www.heavyequipmentforums.com/Forum/index.php?s=
The guys on that site are a lot older for the most part and a lot of them do own a excavating company. I spend a lot of time over at that site and never any back and forth BS, just guys in the same work from all over the world sharing info, a very good thing. This site does have a lot of good info and fun to read from some great people. I just don't see what good it does to try and belittle some one because he is proud of who he works for and what he does for a living or even if he would like you to think that maybe it is his company. This is the INTERNET, nothing on here is fact. 
THEGOLDPRO, even if you don't think farmer was representing himself as a worker, what did you gain by belittling him. You just got some of the others pissed at you and just looked like some bully in high school. if you were trying look smarter than everyone it didn't work. You can't tell me that you have not said something to someone at some point about what you do for a living that wasn't an attempt to make you or your company look larger, or you made more money, or whatever, we all do it, not necessary to be some sort of truth police. JMO

FARMER, looks like you have a great place work and I wish the guys that have worked for me took that much pride it what they do, you boss is lucky to have you.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

im the internet police, im not here to make friends just expose the truth. and no i dont lie im morman.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

morman. Like Mittt Romney, well I liked Mitt. 

If you are a religious man, than maybe you should be a little more accepting of others and not so critical. The truth about what? I don't see any big revaluations here or big world changing truths. It is not like farmer was trying to lie to you personally was it, and even if he was, how would that effect you in any way. Your not here to make friends, than what are you here for? the internet police, be a wise ass, what?. 
I like to have all the friends I can.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

hahah yeah i was kidding i dont really believe in religion. i basically like being a wise ass yes.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

thats some nice equipment there, i like that 3500 chevy flat bed


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Wise ass is ok, I don't mind that.


----------



## Catloader (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice lineup looks like you guys could use a few more pushers. and as far as the negative stuff who cares. I really don't understand how it affects these other guys but I guess it does. O weel keep doing what your doing and I hope you guys get some snow so you can make some more videos.(our i guess i can go down to target and watch them like thegoldpro lol.)


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I was wondering why people are using the other sites more, now I know! 4x4 keep up the good work! I have never heard anything but the TRUTH from you bud! I have never seen you try to pretend like the equipment was yours. Have a beer on me and dont stop the pics and the vids because of what a guy with two dodges has to say.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I remember when I first came to this site I saw one of his video posts, and I just assumed that the equipment wasn't his. He never said it was, I even remember him saying some about "his boss". People just interpret things differently. 

And in my situation, the registration in "my truck" doesn't say my name, it says Merrimac Mill, Inc. And my mother owns all the stock of her company. But since I drive it to work, at work, home from work, for personal use, and I am the Building superintendent, and the company IS my future and career, its "my truck". And thats how everyone refers to it, and that goes with any of our other equipment. I guess since our company is a lot more close-knit, being my mother, myself, and 4 other employees, things adopt a different attitude in terms of whose is whose. Not that anyone asked, but I thought I'd just throw that into the thread as an example.

4X4, you've always had the best vids and pics IMO. Keep them comming and don't be disscouraged by some of these people on these forums. But I won't comment any further on that, I don't really feel like having PlowSite World War 75,286 right now...


----------



## Snowguy01 (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice equiptment I would be happy if a employee took pride in my equiptment and would post the pixs Just keep the Pixs and vids comming it is a shame that people can not get along on here.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;513275 said:


> hahah yeah i was kidding i dont really believe in religion. i basically like being a wise ass yes.


i thought you were done with this post like 30 replies ago???? how bout you do like you said you were going to do and move along. let the guy post pics of the flipping equipment and stop giving him crap.

4x4 awesome pics, you just run the loader or you take the trucks out to?


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

sweet stuff, love youre vidoes --- i watch them over and over!!! --you guys should bring all that stuff to syracuse NY, my brother went to college there, he said it snowed everday-

as-far as that guy freaking out about you lyling, who really cares maybe you do make it seem like you own some of that stuff or maybe you dont , i co-own my buisness with my brother and i mnever really talk about him owning anything when he owns %50 , so it doesnt really matter, as-long as you like doing wat youre doing do it and be happy - lifes to short to be freaking out about stupid crap like this - plus we are all going to die at some point in our life and we never really own anything , we just think we do, after you die somthing that you think you liked so much somone else will just throw in the junk yard.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;513421 said:


> i thought you were done with this post like 30 replies ago???? how bout you do like you said you were going to do and move along. let the guy post pics of the flipping equipment and stop giving him crap.
> 
> 4x4 awesome pics, you just run the loader or you take the trucks out to?


Someone asked a question. He is done with saying anything about 4x4Farmer.


----------



## purpleranger519 (Jan 1, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;513247 said:


> im the internet police, im not here to make friends just expose the truth. and no i dont lie im morman.


What comes to mind here is the old saying "it's better to build a bridge than burn one."
In this business there is always going to be a time when you need something or someone's help, with that said , the more friends you have the better off you are. Doesn't look like your in too good of shape in the friends category Gold


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

purpleranger519;513533 said:


> What comes to mind here is the old saying "it's better to build a bridge than burn one."
> In this business there is always going to be a time when you need something or someone's help, with that said , the more friends you have the better off you are. Doesn't look like your in too good of shape in the friends category Gold


Dont worry goldpro, I'll be your friend.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

hey who cares who owns it? he's still posting sweet pics of some sweet equipment that he does use. at least he's not posting pics of some other company's equipment that he sees around town. as far as im concerned it MORE important as to who operates the equipment, as in many cases the owners are sipping drinks with little umbrellas where its hot and sunny. i know this will blow up with owner/operators after this, but i did say many, not ALL. so take everything you read here with a grain of salt, and try to be more on the positive side of things. i know i didn't join plow forum to complain and whine, and hopefully nobody else did. 

that said-- SWEET EQUIPMENT!!!! i want to play with a skidsteer someday, looks like a fun way to spend 20hrs in a snowstorm!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

tkrepairs;513660 said:


> hey who cares who owns it? he's still posting sweet pics of some sweet equipment that he does use. at least he's not posting pics of some other company's equipment that he sees around town. as far as im concerned it MORE important as to who operates the equipment, as in many cases the owners are sipping drinks with little umbrellas where its hot and sunny. i know this will blow up with owner/operators after this, but i did say many, not ALL. so take everything you read here with a grain of salt, and try to be more on the positive side of things. i know i didn't join plow forum to complain and whine, and hopefully nobody else did.
> 
> that said-- SWEET EQUIPMENT!!!! i want to play with a skidsteer someday, looks like a fun way to spend 20hrs in a snowstorm!


Sippy drinks, with little umbrella's. Sign me up for them. That's probably what Grandview. Snofarmer and PowerJoke are doing right now, while there hired men are working there butts off. How is Mexico this time of year anyway guys?


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*please*



4x4Farmer;513095 said:


> you explained it perfectly! I refer to my bosses 924g cat as my tractor. Im the one that runs that piece of equipment and so thats how I refer to it as. The boss himself calls it my loader. We have a guy thats been with us for along time that runs the reg cab pickup, and guess what we all call that? its his pickup! As far as me being a poser, I think your so full of crap! Im pretty sure if my boss thought I was posing to own his company he would have told me about it along time ago. Hes been on here and all he said is theres alot of friggin idiots on there. As far as the rest of you go, thanks for all the comments on the equipment. I might even post some more pics on here later.


couldnt agree more, before i started my own business i worked for a rather large landscape company and i always refered to the truck i drove as mine as it was mine whether we were mowin or plowing, same thing will the 2 laborers in the truck, they were my landscape crew, and then my side walk crew... i was responsible for them so they were mine, even the the boss would be like get ur guys and go here or there......

but please keep the pics comming, i love to see all the equipment out there reguardless of who owns it, even if the bank owns it but still hasnt found it yet lol


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

4x4

what exactly does that company do for work other than snow plowing?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

mike33087;513687 said:


> 4x4
> 
> what exactly does that company do for work other than snow plowing?


farm.........


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Hes a genral contractor, so he does a little bit of everything. I dont work for him other then snow removal. We have a whole deiffernt crew that does strictly snow removal, and the construction end of it is a differnt crew. Other then that I farm in the summer time. No relation to the snow removal there.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

i figured it had to be something along those lines...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Gmgbo;513590 said:


> Dont worry goldpro, I'll be your friend.


hahaha thanks man! i need all thr friends i can considering i only have 3 driveways to plow  as tis22 says lol so i have plenty of time to hang out.


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

It's amazing to me how infantile people can act. Not very professional.

I think it's great that you take pride in you're equipment. I work for a property management company and I take GREAT care of my company truck, but my guys on the other hand beat the living **** out of our other trucks. Some people just don't give a **** if it's not theirs.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm proud to see you treat the stuff like your own. As my employees do also.
Love the pics, keep posting.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

This thread has been great entertainment for sure. I can't believe how wound up some get. Heck, I am an administrator on a hunting board, and this is nothing. There is a section on there that is allowed to be a free for all as long as it stays there. For the most part it does. There is hardly any editing or deleting of posts unless it really gets out of hand or carries onto the rest of the board. If it gets bad, the thread usually gets locked. The owner does not believe in any censorship and the members know it and accept it, plus there is alway the ignor feature that can be used. You guys have no idea what flaming and bashing are. But when all is said and done, everyone on there knows they can rely on everyone else for help. I think the ones who seem to hate each other would still be there to help if help was needed.

If Goldy & the Farmer were to get together, I think they would be able to have a cold beer and good conversation. But then again, maybe not, being the good ole mormon boy that goldpro is.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

JBMiller616;514153 said:


> It's amazing to me how infantile people can act. Not very professional.
> 
> I think it's great that you take pride in you're equipment. I work for a property management company and I take GREAT care of my company truck, but my guys on the other hand beat the living **** out of our other trucks. Some people just don't give a **** if it's not theirs.


I seriously cant take it anymore :realmad:. It is obvioius to everyone, including GOLDPRO (hope its OK I speak for you) that Farmer takes pride in the equipment he operates, nobody said he didnt. GOLDPRO called him out on implying the equipment/company was his.

To be honest if I saw one of my employees posting pics and implying the stuff was his I would be a little PO'd even if they took good care of it. I call my employee's trucks "theirs" but I dont call the whole fleet "theirs". I understand that Farmers boss man doesnt care... great.

Please stop putting words in peoples mouths. If you look at the first few posts they were all similar to: Wow nice equipment you have there, or You must be rich, or ... All GP did was inform us that it wasnt his equipment which was being implied.

I am sure people are going to give me grief for this but its just how I see it. I am not trying to make any enemies here but it is just how I see it.

If anything I said you dont approve of I owe you one , not trying to make any enemies which is apparently easy to do


----------



## fatboy (Dec 6, 2006)

THAT"S IT !!!!! if you guys don't stop, I'm telling my MOM !!!!!......:crying::crying:

this is better then funniest home video's.......


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

Wait,so 4x4farmer owns all that equipment?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

hahhhahah my only argument was that he MAKES it look like he owns the whole fleet, so i called him on it, im not saying his videos suck, or his pics suck, or hes a bad guy, i dont even know the kid, im just saying if you dont own 500k worth of equipment dont make it look like you do. 

im not trying to make enemies, lol im just stating the obvious. if some of you dont like me because of it, then so be it no sweat off of my back. 

The main reason this bothers me so much is this. and try and follow me here. lets say some new guy, or anyone for that matter that dooesnt know 4x4 owns this operation, they just assume he does because its all displayed in his sig, and they go and ask a question about something, and 4x4 answers it, they just assume "wow this guy with 500k worth of equipment he has a huge fleet and huge business he must be right" when in reality hes just loader operator. and might not have experiance about what hes talking bout just kinda knows form what he heard form friends or whatever. so its kind of misleading. you assume because hes all successful with 500k worth of stuff he must be right. 

I know that was fairly confusing im sure, but im sure you all get the idea. its the same thing where people think there high post count makes then smarter, or better then the guys with lower post counts, they think wisdom comes with 2k posts.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

Well looks like you two are finally gettin along.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Gmgbo;514261 said:


> Well looks like you two are finally gettin along.


hahah damn now he owns my trucks too. didnt like em anyways.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Gmgbo;514261 said:


> Well looks like you two are finally gettin along.


HAHAHA, I was almost on the floor .


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

LMAO   Now that is funny, I don't care who you are.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont even care! 
Just got in from another one of those 1 inch push's. Oh well, guess its better then nothing! Off to bed for now.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

> The main reason this bothers me so much is this. and try and follow me here. lets say some new guy, or anyone for that matter that dooesnt know 4x4 owns this operation, they just assume he does because its all displayed in his sig, and they go and ask a question about something, and 4x4 answers it, they just assume "wow this guy with 500k worth of equipment he has a huge fleet and huge business he must be right" when in reality hes just loader operator. and might not have experiance about what hes talking bout just kinda knows form what he heard form friends or whatever. so its kind of misleading. you assume because hes all successful with 500k worth of stuff he must be right.


THEGOLDPRO, thats a good point. 
I see that you are now working for 4x4farmer, congrats on your new job.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

John Mac;514823 said:


> THEGOLDPRO, thats a good point.
> I see that you are now working for 4x4farmer, congrats on your new job.


thanks man, it was a good opportunity to merge our two companys so i figured i'd give it a shot.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

looks good 4X4 do you guys have sanders on the gmc dumps or are those just for hauling snow


----------



## uniquechev (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats some SICK equipment you have !!! i have an old 1962 loader that gets the job done but all of these guys are just jealous of what other people have ! I'm a victim of that too ! i wish that i had half of the trucks / equipment / trailers etc. that half of the guys have on this site ! do your work and make the money and may be may be you'll get the things in life that other people have worked hard for . I was always taught that nothing in life is handed to over night ... so get your ass off the sofa and work for what you want and be happy doing it ! I'm by no means taking sides in other people battles . just adding my 2cents in the situation .


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

no, just hual snow with the gmc's


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

4x4, nice equipment! Hoping to someday own my own construction co. I only hope I can have equipment like that. 

GoldPro, I will admit, I did assume he owned the equipment, but this is a snowplowing forum, not a who owns what forum. I hope we can all just stay friends and enjoy the fact that there are others who take pride in what we do. And at that, can we stop picking on each other or whatever you call it. I am in HS and there is too much of this going on there. Id like to be able to come on here where we can all act like adults. Both arguments have a point, so can we maybe call a truce? 

What Im trying to say is, ussmileyflag + tymusic = not


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

farmerkev;515332 said:


> 4x4, nice equipment! Hoping to someday own my own construction co. I only hope I can have equipment like that.
> 
> GoldPro, I will admit, I did assume he owned the equipment, but this is a snowplowing forum, not a who owns what forum. I hope we can all just stay friends and enjoy the fact that there are others who take pride in what we do. And at that, can we stop picking on each other or whatever you call it. I am in HS and there is too much of this going on there. Id like to be able to come on here where we can all act like adults. Both arguments have a point, so can we maybe call a truce?
> 
> :


we have allready reached a cease fire  Dont worry little buddy.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Well since this is a picture forum, and a picture thread i think most people don't care who owns it, and care about clicking on threads to see pictures. In that respect I'd like to see some action pics. Those are great machines, could not care less if santa owned them, just like to look at them. Thanks for the pics, keep them coming


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

we'll see what happens tonight. There talking heavy snow, up to 8 inches, so maybe we'll get some action shots tonights.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;515454 said:


> we have allready reached a cease fire  Dont worry little buddy.


Thats Good, lets see more pics, from BOTH of you, GoldPro, you gat a pic thread?


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Stuffdeer;512906 said:


> I thought you owned the company as well..
> 
> Guess I'm wrong.


Nice fleet!!

I thought the same thing to... Never heard anything to think otherwise...


----------



## Catloader (Feb 8, 2007)

4x4Farmer;515572 said:


> we'll see what happens tonight. There talking heavy snow, up to 8 inches, so maybe we'll get some action shots tonights.


O maybe you will have a new video for us then! I would like to see another video it has been a while. Good luck hope you get al ot of snow and good pushing.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

4x4 Farmer would be the type of person I would hire for my company driving loaders & plowing snow!  If hes that proud of posting videos, I'm sure hes passionate with equipment. He would be the type of person to care & respect expensive machines! :salute:


----------

